# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप 2011 : रेकॉर्ड्स और आंकड़े

## great_brother

दोस्तों,
इस सूत्र में क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप 2011 के  रेकॉर्ड्स और आंकड़े प्रस्तुत किये जायेंगे..........आपका सहयोग अपेक्षित है ........

----------


## great_brother

वर्ल्ड कप के रेकॉर्ड्स

टीम रेकॉर्ड्स

----------


## great_brother

_अब तक के विश्व कपो में कैप्टन परफॉर्मेंस _

----------


## great_brother

_अब तक के सबसे बड़ा स्कोर_

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों आपको ये सूत्र कैसा लग  रहा है जरुर बताए ............ :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

_Overall - Lowest totals_


TOTAL	  WICKETS	       OVERS  	    FOR	      VS	     MATCH          DATE	           VENUE	                   MATCH          RESULT
58	10	18.5	Bangladesh	West Indies	March 4, 2011	Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur	West Indies beat Bangladesh by 9 wickets
69	10	23.5	Kenya	New Zealand	February 20, 2011	MA Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai	New Zealand beat Kenya by 10 wickets
112	10	33.1	Kenya	Pakistan	February 23, 2011	Mahinda Rajapaksa International Cricket Stadium, Hambantota	Pakistan beat Kenya by 205 runs
115	10	31.3	Netherlands	West Indies	February 28, 2011	Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi	West Indies beat Netherlands by 215 runs
120	10	34.5	Netherlands	South Africa	March 3, 2011	Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Mohali	South Africa beat Netherlands by 231 runs
122	10	36.5	Canada	Sri Lanka	February 20, 2011	Mahinda Rajapaksa International Cricket Stadium, Hambantota	Sri Lanka beat Canada by 210 runs
123	10	42.1	Canada	Zimbabwe	February 28, 2011	Vidarbha Cricket Association Stadium, Nagpur	Zimbabwe beat Canada by 175 runs
138	10	42.5	Canada	Pakistan	March 3, 2011	R.Premadasa Stadium, Colombo	Pakistan beat Canada by 46 runs
142	10	43.4	Kenya	Sri Lanka	March 1, 2011	R.Premadasa Stadium, Colombo	Sri Lanka beat Kenya by 9 wickets
162	10	46.2	Zimbabwe	New Zealand	March 4, 2011	Sardar Patel Gujarat Stadium, Motera	New Zealand beat Zimbabwe by 10 wickets
165	10	47.4	South Africa	England	March 6, 2011	MA Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai	England beat South Africa by 6 runs
171	10	46.2	Zimbabwe	Australia	February 21, 2011	Sardar Patel Gujarat Stadium, Motera	Australia beat Zimbabwe by 91 runs
171	10	45.4	England	South Africa	March 6, 2011	MA Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai	England beat South Africa by 6 runs
178	10	45	Ireland	Bangladesh	February 25, 2011	Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur	Bangladesh beat Ireland by 27 runs
184	10	43	Pakistan	Canada	March 3, 2011	R.Premadasa Stadium, Colombo	Pakistan beat Canada by 46 runs
188	10	39	Zimbabwe	Sri Lanka	March 10, 2011	Pallekele International Cricket Stadium, Kandy	Sri Lanka beat Zimbabwe by 139 runs
189	10	46.4	Netherlands	India	March 9, 2011	Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi	India beat Netherlands by 5 wickets
192	10	41.4	Pakistan	New Zealand	March 8, 2011	Pallekele International Cricket Stadium, Kandy	New Zealand beat Pakistan by 110 runs
198	10	50	Kenya	Canada	March 7, 2011	Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi	Canada beat Kenya by 5 wickets
205	10	49.2	Bangladesh	Ireland	February 25, 2011	Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur	Bangladesh beat Ireland by 27 runs :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------

